# R100 yardage question



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

This may be a stupid question, but does anyone know if the R100 has marked yardage? Also, whats about the max distance you will shoot from (mens frestyle unlimited)?
Thanks, Mathewsju!


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

When my GF and I went to the KS one, every one shot from the same stake and I would say the max was only 45 yrds.

Have fun.


----------



## s.rob (Jan 17, 2007)

*R-100*

The yardage at the 2 we went to this year had maybe 2 targets over 40, average 25 to 35. very shooter friendly.Still you will have a good time. 
S.ROB


----------



## Hoyt Trykon (Apr 6, 2007)

I think it depends on the location and what each place has to offer, last year in Pocatello, Idaho we had targets 65 plus yards.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

There may be a few targets past 45-50 yards but look at the size of those targets. A 15+ foot alien, or the garaffe. There are numerous huge targets. Iwould agree with most targets being under 35 yards. These shoots are all about having fun.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

We just went to the one in NC a couple of weeks ago and there was nothing over 40 with most being in the 25-30 rangs. As others have said, it's still a good time. For those who say the targets are too close, I say they should shoot all X's then. Did they? I doubt it. You'll enjoy it.

Dawg


----------



## hoobie (May 3, 2008)

is there a r 100 in pa this year and if does anyone know when


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

i think there is a r100 in pa this weekend


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Yes, the Pa shoot is this weekend. All targets and unmarked yardage and shouldn't be too many past 45. The majority last weekend in Vt were between 25 and 35yds. Go have fun!


----------



## s.rob (Jan 17, 2007)

*R-100*

There is one in newmanstown penn 6/21/08.
S.ROB


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

The VT shoot had reds not past 35 and white nothing past 45, with that said, I don't think there were any shots that far.

More of a fun shoot then a super challenging deal...


----------



## hoobie (May 3, 2008)

thanks for the info see ya there


----------



## ryals (Oct 23, 2005)

The R100 shoot in Vt did have a few long shoots, one was 48- 50 (double rams) from the white stake. Keep in mind there are certain targets that Rinehart has max limits on, which tied our hands on longer shots. This was set up for a fun shoot, not so much a challenging shoot. Our goal was for everyone to enjoy the shoot.


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

mathewdbl_lung said:


> When my GF and I went to the KS one, every one shot from the same stake and I would say the max was only 45 yrds.
> 
> Have fun.





ryals said:


> The R100 shoot in Vt did have a few long shoots, one was 48- 50 (double rams) from the white stake. Keep in mind there are certain targets that Rinehart has max limits on, which tied our hands on longer shots. This was set up for a fun shoot, not so much a challenging shoot. Our goal was for everyone to enjoy the shoot.


So which is it, everyone shoots from 1 stake, or are there white and red stakes, and how about cubs. 
I just got back from Newmanstown and everyone was shooting from different stakes no matter what class they were in, and why did they give a handicap if bowhunter shot from a different stake than the open unlimited?


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

I shot both the Vt shoot and the Pa shoot, those rams were 48 in Vt no doubt! In Pa, the Giraffe was at 60yds which was a little stretch considering most guys don't have anything past 50 on their bows. Both were fun shoots and I saw guys shooting at whatever stake they felt comfortable at. It wasn't for $ or even bragging rights so who cares. I believe it's designed for fun so thats why the "rules" were vague and there were only 2 sets of stakes. Hope everyone had fun.

Bowhunters shot at the white stakes just like the open guys/girls. Whats this "handicap" you speak of??


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

Last year bowhunters got a 100 point handicap, so if you shot bowhunter class you needed to get 900 to get a r1000 pin. This year they changed it to 50 point handicap, so in order to get the pin bowhunters would have to shoot at least 950 to get a pin.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

never heard of that one, why should you get a handicap?? There were plenty of bowhunters who scored well above 1000 without being given any points. 

I would have had fun if I didn't shoot well beause thats what it was about.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*Indiana R100 Aug 9,10*

August 9th and 10th wabash, IN at Bass and bucks

www.bassandbucks.com

This yardage thing has me a little worried.

I shoot MBR 0 to 45 yards, I dont have any pins over 45.
I also invitied my 62 year old dad, and told him he could shoot hunter class 0 - 35 yards. Now he might be shooting over that?


Why dont they follow the classes and rules to make it equal?

I am bringing in family from diffrent states telling them they will have shots between 0 and 35.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

At the Vermont R100 shoot there was 1 shot that was about 53 yards,and a few in the low 40s but most where shorter.
There where no marked yardages.
There was some confusion as to which stake to shoot from,and we saw bowhunter class shooters shooting from the closer stakes in some groups,and from the white # stake in other groups.
Most of the White stake shots where closer than the Bowhunter stakes at our local 3d shoots.ALL where closer than most of our Top Gun shots locally!


----------



## LowTrunkOzz (Apr 5, 2008)

Tmaziarz said:


> August 9th and 10th wabash, IN at Bass and bucks
> 
> www.bassandbucks.com
> 
> ...


Found this on the website: (http://www.r100.org/faq_v2/)

*What is the max yardage at the shoot?* 
At the R100 there is no max yardage. Our goal is to provide a broad range shooting situation but most shoots will be under 45 yards with the majority between 25 to 35 yards

Kind of stinks for your dad, but I'll bet he'll still have a blast!!

nate


----------

